
 Gmail down; Outage could last 36 hours for some  - nickb
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9129347
======
gstar
That's 3 strikes, and Gmail: you're out. I'm moving my domains off gmail as
the primary MX.

Is there a viable alternative to gmail for conversation view and search?

~~~
cubicle67
This mentality always strikes me as odd; like firing an employee when they
make a mistake.

The key factor to consider should be "Have they learnt from this?". The outage
has happened. It won't unhappen. The question now is, will Google fix the
problems that caused this, or don't they care.

~~~
gstar
The 3 mistakes in short succession show that they haven't learnt from this,
and I should make provisions for myself.

Somewhat similar to a staff member who has had 3 warnings is obviously not
learning.

------
jonknee
FUD, it's only down for "a small subset of users". Works fine for me, both web
and IMAP.

~~~
martey
GMail's Wikipedia article suggests that 100 million people have used GMail.
Even "a small subset" could be a substantial number of people.

~~~
jonknee
... But yet the headline made it sound like all of Gmail was down when at best
it's a small percentage. When the headline says "Gmail down" and I look over
and see that Gmail is in fact not down, it's an incorrect headline.

------
tokenadult
My Gmail is working considerably better than my access to HN recently.

The safest course would be to keep some other email domain, download it
locally with whatever email client one prefers (as I have long done) but have
everything forwarded to Gmail. That's what I did after a local computer crash
hosed my access to email for a while. But now I like accessing my Gmail
through Gmail's interface, EXCEPT for the lousy way that Gmail implements
adding new names to address lists for mailing to multiple people at once. I've
had no service interruptions at all the last few times Gmail service
interruptions have been in the news.

~~~
drsnyder
For those of us who like the gmail interface this seems like a reasonable
option. But, you still have to "push" the problem to another provider. Who do
you rely on for your 'some other email domain'?

~~~
whughes
Gmail acts as a POP client too, if you want to wrangle with that. It's in the
options.

